# Forum > News > Community Chat > Anime >  Worlds end trailer

## sed-

I really love this anime and in an attempt to learn a diff style of editing i have created this. Hope you guys enjoy and also hope this interests you into checking out the anime as well  :Smile: .

----------


## GalinaBlanca

Find out more information

----------

